# Ripped off by MP3Player.com



## chucksgirl (Apr 27, 2002)

My son ordered a MP3 player from MP3player.com. He worked all summer to earn the money and used my debit card to pay for it.
It took about 5 weeks to get here. I kept trying to cancel the order because I paid for priority shipping. I could not get them to respond to me by email and they would not answer the phone. 
The product finally came and it did not work. The power cord was missing the player didn't work etc. Despite the extremely complicated return policy, we completed the return to the letter in 8/03. I still cannot even get the "company" to respond to me or acknowledge they have the player back.
This is over $100.00 which is a lot of money for us. Is there any recourse or is shopping on the Internet really lawless territory?
I would appreciate any advise. and recommend you do not use this site!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Contact the Better Business Bureau. They have resolved many disputes for me.

You can go here to file a complaint online.

http://complaints.bbb.org/Welcome.asp


----------



## chucksgirl (Apr 27, 2002)

Thank you very much. I appreciate your time and response. I will check it out now.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here is a good site with lots of help.

http://www.shoppingspot.com/features/resolving.htm


----------



## chucksgirl (Apr 27, 2002)

Thank you very much. I will try it right away.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks for exposing a crooked business!


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chucksgirl:_
> *My son ordered a MP3 player from MP3player.com. He worked all summer to earn the money and used my debit card to pay for it.
> It took about 5 weeks to get here. I kept trying to cancel the order because I paid for priority shipping. I could not get them to respond to me by email and they would not answer the phone.
> The product finally came and it did not work. The power cord was missing the player didn't work etc. Despite the extremely complicated return policy, we completed the return to the letter in 8/03. I still cannot even get the "company" to respond to me or acknowledge they have the player back.
> ...


i quite well understand. 100 bux is a lot of money. 
i myself have used this website in the past, and believe me, it sux.

it appears the company has shut down. the website doesnt sell anything anymore. sorry


----------

